# Tubes or flats?



## Slingy123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys just wandering as im just getting in to slingshot hunting what should i use tubes or flats and maybe some info on setups and band/ammo ratios?
All help apprieciated,
Slingy123


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Only you can decide which is best for you. In general, tubes last longer, flats are more efficient. If you go to the main page and type "flats tubes" into the search box, you will find almost 100 topics discussing flats and tubes. Also check out the hunting forum.


----------



## Slingy123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok thanks for the help and such a fast reply 
Slingy


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Normally Flats are faster, but the tubes last longer. I use tubes, as they still have plenty of speed!


----------

